# I want to knit on a plane



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

I knit everywhere.... waiting at bus stops, buses, train stations, in the car, absolutely everywhere. It helps me relax and can be a fantastic time user when you need to wait a long time for something. I am going on holiday soon......... and yes my knitting will be coming with me. But I soooooooooooooooooooo wish I could knit on the plane or even in the terminal, but oh no, after contacting the our airline company to check, I was firmly told in no certain terms that I would not be allowed in the airport nor on the plane with knitting needles, crochet hooks or any item that could be seen as dangerous. I explained that I would not use the metal type as I had some small (approx' 9 to 10"wooden type) , but again was told no matter what material used, I would not get them passed customs. It really isn't fair, as I do get sooo bored on planes and very fidgity. Knitting would really help me pass the time. If i did crosswords I could use a very sharp pencil or even a metal nibbed ink pen, I could sit on the plane with more that one cigerette lighter (lots of gas in these), stroll through duty free with lady razers, glass bottles of Vodka, purchase a long wanded hair straightener (these can be lethal looking things and could do some serious damage if used in a threatening manner) but not my knitting. I know times are difficult and we need to be careful but come on, why penalise us normal (somewhat) very safety concious and law abiding (usually) and very caring (always) knitters from doing what we enjoy and what comes naturally to us and that is to knit to pass the time in a productive manner. Regards to you all and happy knitting. Hazelxx


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

I have a cousin, and when she flies she takes her knitting along. Maybe it depends on the airline.


----------



## Billee Culin (Mar 16, 2011)

I do not understand. A number of years ago after the bombings of the Twin Towers in NYC, knitting needles were forbad on any airlines.

This has since changed perhaps 4 years ago or so here in the US. I knit on the planes and I also crochet. I do us circular needles when flying, so I will not poke the persons in the seats next to me.

Perhaps you should check with homeland security in your area - London did you say? Good luck. I hope you win.

Have a safe trip to wherever you go. 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Always call your airline first. Even though they permitted it before, it's always subject to change. I have been so fortunate as to never have a problem. I use my knitting bag as my purse too and knit with a bamboo 24" needle. However, I am going to check before I take my next flight, especially in the light of current events.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

is knitting permitted on international flights?


----------



## Stitched Up (May 22, 2011)

If you are in the middle of knitting an item that you want to take on a plane, thread a piece of wool through the stitches2 to convey, then buy a pair of needles whilst on holiday, and discard them before you return, don't be beaten!! Sky


----------



## Stitched Up (May 22, 2011)

Just another thought!! Have you considered French knitting? You may get away with a French Knitter as now you can get plastic ones!! But, you can get plastic needles!! Sky


----------



## Billee Culin (Mar 16, 2011)

I just flew last week from west coast to east coast in USA and had no problems. I was sitting in the very front of the plane, and the stewardesses never said a word and before then I flew thru the security checkpoint.

Perhaps your problem is in the British airports. Good luck!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I have flown ever since 9/11 and I ALWAYS bring my knitting with me on the plane. The first time I flew after that I packed everything just in case and I spoke with TSA at the airport. They said knitting needles were fine. The only thing that I couldn't bring was my craft scissors so I invested in a pair of the blunt end Crayola scissors to bring when I fly. Never had a problem until last week when I flew home from Florida - they confiscated my hairspray and hand lotion that I forgot was in my carry on. I can carry on pointy knitting needles and cable hooks but watch out for that hairspray!! lol...my fault entirely. I knew it but I totally forgot.


----------



## Billee Culin (Mar 16, 2011)

I have had that happen, too. My bad. I just forgot that I was not supposed to have aerosol spray or liquids in my carryons. I also have blunt end scissors with my knitting.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Jay50 said:


> I knit everywhere.... waiting at bus stops, buses, train stations, in the car, absolutely everywhere. It helps me relax and can be a fantastic time user when you need to wait a long time for something. I am going on holiday soon......... and yes my knitting will be coming with me. But I soooooooooooooooooooo wish I could knit on the plane or even in the terminal, but oh no, after contacting the our airline company to check, I was firmly told in no certain terms that I would not be allowed in the airport nor on the plane with knitting needles, crochet hooks or any item that could be seen as dangerous. I explained that I would not use the metal type as I had some small (approx' 9 to 10"wooden type) , but again was told no matter what material used, I would not get them passed customs. It really isn't fair, as I do get sooo bored on planes and very fidgity. Knitting would really help me pass the time. If i did crosswords I could use a very sharp pencil or even a metal nibbed ink pen, I could sit on the plane with more that one cigerette lighter (lots of gas in these), stroll through duty free with lady razers, glass bottles of Vodka, purchase a long wanded hair straightener (these can be lethal looking things and could do some serious damage if used in a threatening manner) but not my knitting. I know times are difficult and we need to be careful but come on, why penalise us normal (somewhat) very safety concious and law abiding (usually) and very caring (always) knitters from doing what we enjoy and what comes naturally to us and that is to knit to pass the time in a productive manner. Regards to you all and happy knitting. Hazelxx


Hi Hazel,

I am flying from Sydney to New York next month and I, too, can't go ANYwhere without my knitting and/or crocheting, but was told I wouldn't be able to take knitting needles on the plane. My daughter came today to sort through some last minutes details as we're flying over together, and she looked up the Qantas website and it says that knitting needles and crochet hooks are allowed in the secure part of the airport, but it didn't say whether I could take them on the plane or not. One would think if you can take them into a "secure" part of the terminal, you should be able to take them on the plane, although I do understand how they could be used to stab someone if one really wanted to do something like that, but as you say, you could do that with a pen or pencil as well!! There is just so much information to read through when you travel and you can't always find exactly what you need to know.

The strangest place (some may think) that I took my crocheting was the supermarket while my daughter was doing her shopping, but she needed me to drive her to and from the store. I just trotted along behind her and crocheted away contentedly .... probably would have been more comfortable sitting down, but hey! it stopped me from becoming bored and from spending any money myself!!

Whatever happens, have a lovely holiday and I hope you get lots of knitting done while you're away!!

Dot


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

This seems to be posted in 2 places. Either that or I am having de ja vu all over again!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> This seems to be posted in 2 places. Either that or I am having de ja vu all over again!


Hi! If you're meaning my reply, I've only just written it a short time ago and posted it here - not sure if it landed anywhere else when I hit the send button ...... lol .....


----------



## fluffysgv (May 26, 2011)

I have known some people who hide their crochet hooks in their spectacle cases so that they can crochet on long plane flights. Once aloft, nobody has ever challenged them!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

fluffysgv said:


> I have known some people who hide their crochet hooks in their spectacle cases so that they can crochet on long plane flights. Once aloft, nobody has ever challenged them!


But doesn't EVERYthing have to go through a security scanner of some sort .... although I guess you can take bamboo or plastic ones and what about aluminium ones??


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Why not put in a lifeline and take needles you don't mind losing. That way if they are taken you haven't lost your knitting, and if they aren't you can knit. And as someone else said you can probably buy needles where you are going- again cheap so they can be lost.

I travelled to London last year with knitting in my hand luggage. Never any problems with security (including flying to Egypt from Heathrow), but one steward wanted to take my needles on the plane, saying I could get them back at the end of the flight. He then bought them back and said that the rules had changed in the last week (i.e. late 2009)and they were now allowed. But whatever the rules say they can be overridden by both security and those on the plane.


----------



## geri (Feb 11, 2011)

I have flown int'l many times with my knitting.
I always take circular bamboo needle and have never
had any problem. Remember the point on bamboo it not
all that sharp.Good Luck!


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Last summer I went through Heathrow with my knitting. The security people X-rayed one of my balls of yarn to see what was that suspicious thing in it. It was a crochet hook. I pointed out my knitting needles but was told they were fine to take on board.  I was flying Air Canada and I worked on my knitting most of the way home.

This winter we went to Portugal and I had my knitting on the way over but when we were in Faro airport to come back I noticed a sign specifying things that were not to be taken on the aircraft. This included knitting needles. Fortunately our luggage had not yet been checked through and I was able to put my knitting into my checked bag.

So I think that it must depend on the airport authority.


----------



## madjac (May 16, 2011)

Go to your search engine and type in "knitting needles on a plane." A site from about.com will pop up. Print it out and bring it to the airport with you. You ARE allowed to knit thru your flight and this site has some excellent pointers about it.

Don't have your E-mail address so couldn't forward the pages to you.

Happy travelling!

madjac


----------



## blorchak (Apr 14, 2011)

They are afraid you are going to knit an afghan!!



Jay50 said:


> I knit everywhere.... waiting at bus stops, buses, train stations, in the car, absolutely everywhere. It helps me relax and can be a fantastic time user when you need to wait a long time for something. I am going on holiday soon......... and yes my knitting will be coming with me. But I soooooooooooooooooooo wish I could knit on the plane or even in the terminal, but oh no, after contacting the our airline company to check, I was firmly told in no certain terms that I would not be allowed in the airport nor on the plane with knitting needles, crochet hooks or any item that could be seen as dangerous. I explained that I would not use the metal type as I had some small (approx' 9 to 10"wooden type) , but again was told no matter what material used, I would not get them passed customs. It really isn't fair, as I do get sooo bored on planes and very fidgity. Knitting would really help me pass the time. If i did crosswords I could use a very sharp pencil or even a metal nibbed ink pen, I could sit on the plane with more that one cigerette lighter (lots of gas in these), stroll through duty free with lady razers, glass bottles of Vodka, purchase a long wanded hair straightener (these can be lethal looking things and could do some serious damage if used in a threatening manner) but not my knitting. I know times are difficult and we need to be careful but come on, why penalise us normal (somewhat) very safety concious and law abiding (usually) and very caring (always) knitters from doing what we enjoy and what comes naturally to us and that is to knit to pass the time in a productive manner. Regards to you all and happy knitting. Hazelxx


----------



## knitting_nanny (Apr 9, 2011)

I always take my knitting to germany and have even had air stewardeses ask me to knit and send to them.(which i have done )I think it depends what airline you use in a lot of cases.I must admit i usually fly lufthansa but if my needles were confiscated i have some at my daughters.I know we need to be aware these days but they give children colouring pencils on planes and although not sharp could stil be used to poke in someones eye and apart from that i have brought a manicure set from claires shop in duty free and got on the plane.!My husband even had his belt conficated because he had a buckle on it.AIRLINES GONE MAD.


----------



## user12428 (Mar 20, 2011)

There is another post, about 2-4 weeks ago, I think. Knitting needles are allowed on planes...it is in the instructions for what-and-what-not to bring. I travel with my Denese interchangeable needles and haven't been stopped. Just use the search device up top and you will find another thread.

Hope this helps, Deborah from Florida


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

I've never had a problem with knitting needles in the US. On a recent trip to Israel, my 3" nail file was taken from my pocketbook when leaving Tel Aviv. Go figure.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

It does depend on the airline. The women in the yarn store I frequent - and I do mean frequent! - told me they fly all the time with their knitting. I was still leery so I called JetBlue - 2 different times and went on their website. THEY do allow knitting.
However, Jury Duty is a different story all together. You are expected to sit there day and after day and cannot bring in knitting or crocheting, at least not in Rochester, NY where I live.
Your best bet is to contact the airline directly and a few different times so you speak with different people. Good luck!


----------



## debs (Mar 1, 2011)

I fly to FL from IN all the time and I never have a problem getting knitting needles through security. (I have more problems getting my replaced knees through!) I ues wood circulars most the time but the airline alows knitting needles. I knit while I'm waiting at the gate all the time and no one has ever said any thing.


----------



## ginger57 (Mar 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> This seems to be posted in 2 places. Either that or I am having de ja vu all over again!


Better to begin fresh. Not deja vu. I hope Not!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Jay50 said:


> I knit everywhere.... waiting at bus stops, buses, train stations, in the car, absolutely everywhere. It helps me relax and can be a fantastic time user when you need to wait a long time for something. I am going on holiday soon......... and yes my knitting will be coming with me. But I soooooooooooooooooooo wish I could knit on the plane or even in the terminal, but oh no, after contacting the our airline company to check, I was firmly told in no certain terms that I would not be allowed in the airport nor on the plane with knitting needles, crochet hooks or any item that could be seen as dangerous. I explained that I would not use the metal type as I had some small (approx' 9 to 10"wooden type) , but again was told no matter what material used, I would not get them passed customs. It really isn't fair, as I do get sooo bored on planes and very fidgity. Knitting would really help me pass the time. If i did crosswords I could use a very sharp pencil or even a metal nibbed ink pen, I could sit on the plane with more that one cigerette lighter (lots of gas in these), stroll through duty free with lady razers, glass bottles of Vodka, purchase a long wanded hair straightener (these can be lethal looking things and could do some serious damage if used in a threatening manner) but not my knitting. I know times are difficult and we need to be careful but come on, why penalise us normal (somewhat) very safety concious and law abiding (usually) and very caring (always) knitters from doing what we enjoy and what comes naturally to us and that is to knit to pass the time in a productive manner. Regards to you all and happy knitting. Hazelxx


I would double check that info. I think circular needles are okay. Check with NTSB - the folks who run the security stations.
Carol (IL)


----------



## beverly.fleming (Feb 14, 2011)

I have taken my needles and hooks to 6 continents since 9/11 and never had a problem I was advised by a friend to go to the TSA website and print off their regs. I carry that document with me. The only place I have ever had a problem was in London. The security lady stopped me and warned me that I was probably going to be stopped, but it has never happened. Google "knitting on a plane" and it will take you directly to the TSA regs, which definitely permit needles and hooks. The only thing they seem to have a problem with are those round cutters (I believe by Clover) that have the round sharp thing hidden inside. I can't imagine how they could be used to inflict harm. I bought a silver one and wear it on a chain around my neck and have never been stopped.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Why would anyone hide anything that is not permitted. Just abide by the rules for everyone elses sake. You may be harmless but the person next to you may not. Keep in mind a lot of people out there want to hurt us.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

To Stitchedup: What is French knitting please??


----------



## Paula Miles (May 27, 2011)

From the www.tsa.gov website:

In general, you may place your knitting needles and needlepoint tools in carry-on or checked baggage.
Circular thread cutters or any other cutter or needlepoint tools that contain blades must be placed in checked baggage. You are permitted to keep scissors smaller than 4 inches in your carry-on baggage.

Even if an item is generally permitted, it may be subject to additional screening or not allowed through the checkpoint if it triggers an alarm during the screening process, appears to have been tampered with, or poses other security concerns. The final decision rests with TSA on whether to allow any items on the plane.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

If they are going to think a bunch of us ladies with knitting needles would dare to mark up a needle by using as a weapon they really don't know us. That would never happen. I get upset just dropping a needle on the floor. BUT, since they just don't understand us why not purchase a small knitting loom and work on socks with the loom. No pointy ends there.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

I was not allowed to take needles on my flight (in 2009) from England to Germany (Easy Jet) but I could from Germany back to the US (Continental). I was permitted to use my needles going from the US to England.

The same will happen when I go from Edinburgh to Dublin to catch my flight back to the US. I won't be able to get to my luggage in Dublin, so I'll have to fly back without knitting......


----------



## Linda Simon (Jan 18, 2011)

I knit when I travel by plane and no one, neither TSA or the airline personnel has ever said anything to me. The airlines I've flown lately are Continental, United, and Virgin America - all domestic. I'm traveling on Virgin America in a few days and plan on knitting my way across the country!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

there was a whole other discussion of this topic back in the winter. i took crochet hooks with round nose scissors on the plane about 2 yrs ago--no problem. knitting needles need to be checked. these people change rules faster than people change their sox!


----------



## hilly68 (May 26, 2011)

If you are flying on a UK based airline, knitting etc is not allowed. If you just want something to knit, use pencils to knit a scarf using a bulky/chunky yarn. It takes a bit of practice to knit with pencils though, and it's best to start knitting on the plane.
I took my knitting in a suitcase when we went on holiday to Cyprus. With 3 children there wasn't any time to knit on the plane


----------



## Marilyn Leuschke (Feb 7, 2011)

Dear Jay: Know exactly what you mean! It isn't right that the sick & dimented people of the world have caused all these new rules. I can't see where wooden or bamboo needles would be considered dangerous! But allowing the cigarrette lighters, etc. like you mentioned isn't right either! 

Same thing happened with the tylenol bottles, once a warped person poisoned others, we all have to deal with those lock type caps, that are supposed to be child proof, which they aren't! The only ones that can't get them open are older or elderly people, my grandchildren have to open mine sometimes!


----------



## dellraym (May 27, 2011)

I know it all seems so silly doesn't it? but that unfortunately is the world we live in now, I guess they see our knitting needles as a weapon but on the other hand.... so many other things can be seen as a weapon as well...it is endless when you really think about it......


----------



## katiaporto (May 27, 2011)

What about finger knitting???
Here is the link on You Tube. Good luck.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=finger+knitting+a+scarf&aq=2&oq=finger+knitting


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

Jay50 said:


> I knit everywhere.... waiting at bus stops, buses, train stations, in the car, absolutely everywhere. It helps me relax and can be a fantastic time user when you need to wait a long time for something. I am going on holiday soon......... and yes my knitting will be coming with me. But I soooooooooooooooooooo wish I could knit on the plane or even in the terminal, but oh no, after contacting the our airline company to check, I was firmly told in no certain terms that I would not be allowed in the airport nor on the plane with knitting needles, crochet hooks or any item that could be seen as dangerous. I explained that I would not use the metal type as I had some small (approx' 9 to 10"wooden type) , but again was told no matter what material used, I would not get them passed customs. It really isn't fair, as I do get sooo bored on planes and very fidgity. Knitting would really help me pass the time. If i did crosswords I could use a very sharp pencil or even a metal nibbed ink pen, I could sit on the plane with more that one cigerette lighter (lots of gas in these), stroll through duty free with lady razers, glass bottles of Vodka, purchase a long wanded hair straightener (these can be lethal looking things and could do some serious damage if used in a threatening manner) but not my knitting. I know times are difficult and we need to be careful but come on, why penalise us normal (somewhat) very safety concious and law abiding (usually) and very caring (always) knitters from doing what we enjoy and what comes naturally to us and that is to knit to pass the time in a productive manner. Regards to you all and happy knitting. Hazelxx


I don't know about the UK, but in the USA you are allowed to knit in the terminal and on the airplane. It is ruled by the TSA, NOT by the airlines. TSA has the rules online, which I printed and carry with me when I travel to avoid any problems.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, 'cause so many planes have been hijacked with a bamboo crochet hook!

I don't know about British security, but according to TSA here in the US, knitting needles are specifically permitted. Go to the website for your security agency and check the regs yourself. If needles/hooks are permitted, print out the reg and take it with you. This goes for the US also--TAKE THE PRINTED REGULATION WITH YOU. You may still get stuck, but it's less likely. 

It's much easier for personnel just to automatically say that something is not permitted than it is to actually check the regs.


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

Play it safe and take bamboo circulars. They are much easier to knit with in those close airplane seats, too. I took a 3-leg trip from AZ to CT and 2-leg back in April and had no problem. I brought a copy of the Federal rules with me just in case, but didn't need them.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I have taken crochet on a plane to London, a crochet hook is not a sharp object. Knitting I am not so sure except in luggage in the hold


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I've never had a problem with any airline (both domestic and international) and I always take along Addi-Turbo circular needles. I've even take my little gold "crane" scissors. On the last flight I took the attendant even had me show her how to do a stitch she was having problems learning.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Checking in throm the U.S. I know a woman who works for TSA as a checker and she says the rules change so often and so quickly that the workers onsite can't keep up with them. So before I travel I go to the TSA website, check the list of Items Allowed, and if knitting is allowed, I print it out and take it with me to show the checker If I need to. Have not had a problem yet, but have been told when I phoned, that knitting needles were not allowed. So asking in person may result in conflicting answers, but how can they argue with their own official List of Permitted Items? Have not taken needles on international flights, as each country may have its own rules and I've been too rushed to check, but maybe you can google the rules for each country you will be going to. Good luck! (hope your flight is not TOO long)


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I didn't know what it was either. It's using the little knitting noddy thing. I wonder if you could use the round looms which are simply a larger version of that little 4 prong knitting noddy. Just a thought.

Anita



Schatzie said:


> To Stitchedup: What is French knitting please??


----------



## FionaNWillow (May 19, 2011)

From the TSA website 
Knitting needles are permitted in your carry-on baggage or checked baggage.

Items needed to pursue a Needlepoint project are permitted in your carry-on baggage or checked baggage with the exception of circular thread cutters or any cutter with a blade contained inside which cannot go through the checkpoint and must go in your checked baggage.

A personal note: This is at the discretion of the TSA agent. I have not had any problems, but was told better not to use metal or long lengths for circulars. 

This is within the United States only. I have heard for travelers coming home from other countries have had to pull the needles off their projects and leave the behind.


----------



## mking212 (May 9, 2011)

These "knitting on planes" questions keep popping up. Just check the TSA rules on tsa.gov It says knitting needles are allowed. Just returned from a trip and I knit going and comming


----------



## JodieC (Apr 2, 2011)

I guess (being oblivious to many protocols) I've managed to blithely board many airplanes with my knitting. Sometimes the security people take an extra look at the x-ray of my carry on, but they always let me through. I've traveled with composite circular needles and with wooden sock needles. I understand the fidgety thing, if I don't have a knitting project with me it can cause a mild panic attack!


----------



## Proartist (May 27, 2011)

I have traveled both domestically, to Europe and China with no problems knitting in airports nor on the planes while always carrying small wood needles (usually with socks in progress). In fact, I've never seen more knitters anywhere than on Chinese flights within the continent where many passengers would pull their knitting from their bags immediately upon being seated. Even saw an elderly Chinese man crocheting a beautiful rose afghan once! According to US federal law, it's legal to have knitting needles albeit they leave the final decision to the discretion of individual TSA screeners although I do believe screeners for flight DEPARTING from Ireland do have more restrictions. If you don't make an issue of your knitting and it's tucked into your carry-on, it's highly unlikely that anyone will even notice. For a cutting tool, use the dental floss container! Just in case, always have your knitting items in a separate clear plastic bag; have extra yarn to thread through stitches should your needles be confiscated so your project in progress is not lost.


----------



## Vangie (Mar 5, 2011)

I took mine this last month.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

There have been numerous discussions in this forum about traveling with knitting. Most airlines and airports allow knitting, but some, particularly in Europe do not. I was without my knitting from Dubrovnik Croatia to Chicago because of a strict policy that no knitting needles "regardless of how small" were allowed. Circular needles (which can, of course, be used for flat knitting) are less likely to be questioned, especially if they are acrylic or bamboo, but the only solution when all needles are prohibited is to pack your projects and buy inexpensive needles when you arrive at your destination. Doesn't help the long overseas trips, but a bit of compromise is necessary in these unsettled days.


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

Just traveled in the US on Southwest Airlines and was permitted to carry my knitting needles on the plane...a good thing considering we were delayed for an hour and it allowed me to pleasantly pass the time before we were actually able to take off. Each airline is different though, so checking with them beforehand would be best.

What makes me crazy is the inconsistency with all the airlines. On two prior occasions I had forgotten to remove a cigarette lighter from my purse. The lighter they let me carry on, it was the potentially exploding lipstick they confiscated.......The bigger problem at hand is the fact that these same people are voting and procreating. What a world!!!


----------



## Glyn (May 21, 2011)

Dear Hazel
I am soooo with you on this one, I knit absolutely everywhere to and go nowhere without my knitting, but alas not on an aeroplane tut!tut! you are so right, what do they think we will do with a apir of plastic knitting needles even, they would probably break if you tried to poke someone with them.
It is really sad when the world has come to this.
I do understand we need to be security conscious, but you are right again about lighters, alcohol and many other things.
We should be able to use our time flying productively.
Thanks for your email
Glyn


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

I travel every couple months and I knit openly in the terminals and the airplane ALL the time, probably every flight i have taken. At first after 911, they didn't allow it but i bet the last few years, I put my needles in my carry on with my yarn. I do use bamboo (someone said they can't be seen by the machine) i don't know that for sure. anyway--I have had no NO problems at all going thru any security gates and the stewardess have asked me what I was making. I quess either bring an envelope big enought to mail your stuff back to your home before boarding, just in case. You cannot take any scissors or sharp objects tho in a carry on. just an fyi, I have flown on several airlines so good luck karen


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

It's my understanding that you can knit on US flights, even those going to an international destination, but you cannot return to the US from an international destination without losing something from your knitting stuff. They didn't take my knitting in Mexico, but they took my 2" fold up scissors (I actually think the security lady wanted them. lol). Others have posted that coming back from an international destination, their needles were taken.


----------



## beverly.fleming (Feb 14, 2011)

A response to the reply concerning mailing your stuff back home. I got caught with a pair of scissors I didn't remember having in my knitting bag and was told to go get an envelope and mail them home. Problem is that after 9/11 the airports removed all mail drops and mailing from the airport is now impossible (at least at Dulles, from which I do most of my flying).


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Jay50 said:


> I knit everywhere.... waiting at bus stops, buses, train stations, in the car, absolutely everywhere. It helps me relax and can be a fantastic time user when you need to wait a long time for something. I am going on holiday soon......... and yes my knitting will be coming with me. But I soooooooooooooooooooo wish I could knit on the plane or even in the terminal, but oh no, after contacting the our airline company to check, I was firmly told in no certain terms that I would not be allowed in the airport nor on the plane with knitting needles, crochet hooks or any item that could be seen as dangerous. I explained that I would not use the metal type as I had some small (approx' 9 to 10"wooden type) , but again was told no matter what material used, I would not get them passed customs. It really isn't fair, as I do get sooo bored on planes and very fidgity. Knitting would really help me pass the time. If i did crosswords I could use a very sharp pencil or even a metal nibbed ink pen, I could sit on the plane with more that one cigerette lighter (lots of gas in these), stroll through duty free with lady razers, glass bottles of Vodka, purchase a long wanded hair straightener (these can be lethal looking things and could do some serious damage if used in a threatening manner) but not my knitting. I know times are difficult and we need to be careful but come on, why penalise us normal (somewhat) very safety concious and law abiding (usually) and very caring (always) knitters from doing what we enjoy and what comes naturally to us and that is to knit to pass the time in a productive manner. Regards to you all and happy knitting. Hazelxx


Call back and ask again. Here is the TSA regulation on knitting needles and needlepoint. This applies for US airports. If you are traveling in or to another country, the regulations may be different in that country

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1252.shtm


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Try to keep your knitting in a smaller bag that will fit into your carry-bag. I've heard of "gate-checking" things they do not allow on the plane. This way, if they do take it while you are on the plane, you can pick it up as you get off the plane. They ticket it and everything so you have a reminder to pick it up. If they don't allow the knitting on the plane, at least you can knit up until you board, hopefully. I would also check the website posted earlier and take a copy of the instruction with me for what is and is not allowed.


----------



## jacksknits (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree completely.I am lost without my knitting on a plane,and all that waiting about in the terminal,all that wasted knitting time


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Billee Culin said:


> I have had that happen, too. My bad. I just forgot that I was not supposed to have aerosol spray or liquids in my carryons. I also have blunt end scissors with my knitting.


I had to leave a bottle of pure maple syrup with the security personnel because I forgot that I put it in carry on rather than my checked bags. OR I could have checked it through - for $25.00!! I told her to keep it and smiled.


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

I flew from the US to Spain & back last year. I had no problems leaving the US with my knitting, but coming back, the first security check said no, but I carried everthing (16" sock needles) to the 2nd check, & was allowed on the plane. I guess it depends on the country, and the particular guards on duty!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Not trying to turn this political, but these rules have nothing to do with public safety. They make oodles of $$$ for mftrs of scanning equipment and have as a goal creating greater submission of the public; ie, a trampling of our civil liberties. And that is why the rules change all the time and workers are allowed to use their own discretion/interpretation.


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

Not long after 9/11, a neighbor who was going to be flying bought some blunt scissors to bring with her so she could do her embroidery on the plane. She had quite a time convincing the security person that these were okay to carry--my guess is that he finally figured this 80ish lady wasn't a threat. Once she got in her seat and took out her work, she found her razor-sharp stork scissors were still in the totebag!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> Just traveled in the US on Southwest Airlines and was permitted to carry my knitting needles on the plane...a good thing considering we were delayed for an hour and it allowed me to pleasantly pass the time before we were actually able to take off. Each airline is different though, so checking with them beforehand would be best.
> 
> What makes me crazy is the inconsistency with all the airlines. On two prior occasions I had forgotten to remove a cigarette lighter from my purse. The lighter they let me carry on, it was the potentially exploding lipstick they confiscated.......The bigger problem at hand is the fact that these same people are voting and procreating. What a world!!!


I so agree with you.. So much of how the TSA works makes absolutely no sense.. They spend so much money investing in machines that can scan a body etc.. but barely any money investing in the security people, so that they can tell at a glance who is suspicious and who isn't. If you ever traveled to and from Israel, you would see the security people asking specific questions and from there they deduce whether an additional search is required. They have the best security system in the world without all the gadgets because they are TRAINED!! But what do you expect when they spend millions on a machine and only $8 an hour on a human????? Sorry for the rant... but have been keeping this in forever!!!!


----------



## carolport (Mar 5, 2011)

If you check on the TSA web site it will tell you what knitting equipment you're allowed to have on board. I check the day I fly just to make sure the rules haven't changed. However, a TSA employee stole my tiny antique scissors that had been my Mom's when she went through my knitting bag. She didn't even tell me she was taking them. They were very much within the guidelines so I think she liked them and wanted them.


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

So true on all counts!!!!


----------



## Marzoli (Mar 7, 2011)

Would pens or pencils work as knitting needles? I really hate to be beaten. And I have also found that when I ask I am usually told NO, but when I just do whatever it is usually nobody notices. I wouldn't risk a favorite set of needles, but I'd probably just take cheap ones and act dumb. Act? I leaned the valuable life skill of acting like I know what I'm doing from high school students where I teach-my very first year. Kids know all about getting around the rules. And I'd just have to try pens or pencils to see if they would work. Probably not, but worth a try. Good luck-happy trails!


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

what is French knitting?


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

Obviously, the TSA agents haven't seen Joe Pesci in "Goodfellas" when he takes out someone that was annoying him with his pen. Sometimes, I think people just feel the need to exercise the little power they have...I just wish they'd leave us knitters out of it. It's bad enough we can't carry on a decent-sized bottle of shampoo!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Using a 4 pronged Knitting noddy. I looked it up on Google and google NEVER lies. LOL

Anita


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

The States allow knitting - too bad England doesn't! When we went through customs in London - I had to leave my lipstick! Things should settle down - we hope.


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

c'mon girls, this is OLD NEWS! You CAN knit and crochet LEGALLY, no smuggling, on airlines.

This is directly from the TSA website: "Knitting needles are permitted in your carry-on baggage or checked baggage.

Items needed to pursue a Needlepoint project are permitted in your carry-on baggage or checked baggage with the exception of circular thread cutters or any cutter with a blade contained inside which cannot go through the checkpoint and must go in your checked baggage."

If you don't believe it, go to TSA.GOV and look it up yourself. 

The only place I have found that you can't knit on a plane is -- believe it or not -- Costa Rica.

I try not to take 14" aluminum needles, they are hard to manipulate in the little cramped space . . . and no sense tempting fate.


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

SusanM said:


> The States allow knitting - too bad England doesn't! When we went through customs in London - I had to leave my lipstick! Things should settle down - we hope.


And since when do terrorists wear lipstick anyway???!!!! Sheesh!!!! Go for the guys in the fatigues first I say!!


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

Teddy said:


> c'mon girls, this is OLD NEWS! You CAN knit and crochet LEGALLY, no smuggling, on airlines.
> 
> This is directly from the TSA website: "Knitting needles are permitted in your carry-on baggage or checked baggage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeannine (Mar 2, 2011)

Costa Rican Knitists (ya know, instead of racists)!


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Not trying to turn this political, but these rules have nothing to do with public safety. They make oodles of $$$ for mftrs of scanning equipment and have as a goal creating greater submission of the public; ie, a trampling of our civil liberties. And that is why the rules change all the time and workers are allowed to use their own discretion/interpretation.


Actually, I quite agree that the "rules" have nothing to do with safety, but I think it's more theater than anything. "We're doing something, honest, just look at us." But the "using their own discression" is supposed to take advantage of the real weapon against terrorism, intelligent consideration. Sadly, the hiring practices for TSA screeners don't make that too effective. Still, a plane full of passengers is NOW a formidable deterrent.

The only reason 9/11 worked in the first place, was all the training based on previous experience that assumed hijackers wanted to live.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

I posted the same question a couple of weeks ago as we were flying from Nebraska to North Carolina and got lots of replies. Did what you are saying to do contact TSA and Airlines. Was able to take my needles and yarn. I was a happy camper for sure. And Thanks for all the replies!! Good luck to Hazel-- Gloria


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

My knitting/crocheting goes everywhere with me especially when I'm travelling. I have flown since 9/11 and had no problems with the airlines. My knitting bag is my carryon. My knit/crochet project is always in a plastic bag with circular knitting needles; they have point protectors on them. I also have airline approved scissors in its original pkg. Any extra needles I may need are always packed in their original packages. My knitting bag has lots of compartments for storage. I have never had anyone question what was in my bag when it went thru the xray machines. Try calling again, you may get a different person with different a answer and the airlines have list of what you can and cannot take on planes.


----------



## Bierte (Apr 14, 2011)

I always knit when I fly, even overseas, and have never been told that I cannot. I hope you got bad information.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

When I fly to N. Ireland from California I always have my knitting. I usually have a small project and bamboo needles. I like to have scissors in my kit and I can get through security with childrens paper scissors with the blunt points. My last trip was September last year.

Perhaps you need to try another airline.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I have been knitting on planes for the past several years. International and local. I've never had a problem with them yet, be they metal, plastic or wood. They've gone through with hardly a nod. So you're fine.


----------



## Deench (Jan 25, 2011)

I wonder if a wooden jumbo crochet hook would be allowed -- or even the next sizes down? They don't look like weapons; there's no point because the wood is smooth and round.

I once used chopsticks - the kinds you throw away after using. it came with the food I purchased at the airport, threw it in my bag and no one said anything. I had wool with me anyway, but the knitting and crochet supplies were packed away in my suitcase. That one ball of wool and my chopsticks were challenging -- but I was knitting. Okay - very slowly. Anyway, I'm going to ask about the nice wooden crochet tools. I won't even call them "hooks."

dsl


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I think clover company makes a round yarn cutter..nothing exposed to hurt anyone.
Just a thot.

Camilla



missvix61 said:


> I have flown ever since 9/11 and I ALWAYS bring my knitting with me on the plane. The first time I flew after that I packed everything just in case and I spoke with TSA at the airport. They said knitting needles were fine. The only thing that I couldn't bring was my craft scissors so I invested in a pair of the blunt end Crayola scissors to bring when I fly. Never had a problem until last week when I flew home from Florida - they confiscated my hairspray and hand lotion that I forgot was in my carry on. I can carry on pointy knitting needles and cable hooks but watch out for that hairspray!! lol...my fault entirely. I knew it but I totally forgot.


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

i had my needles confiscated in south america on my way home. i have never had a problem with a crochet hook, though. you could try with an inexpensive pair of needles and if they take them, so be it. you can also have a self addressed-stamped envelope so you can mail your needles back to yourself. make sure your work is on a life line obviously so you don't lose it. good luck.


----------



## Vicki'sTextileTreasures (May 25, 2011)

My hubby works for American Airlines and I always take knitting or crochet with me, and have brought metal crochet hooks and knitting needles. Last time I flew, I pointed them out to the TSA guy and he told me it was no problem. This was before Osama bin Laden was killed, though, and I know airport security has been beefed up since then. You can take a gun if it's in a checked bag, so I'm not sure why you couldn't do the same with knitting. Or you could mail it to your destination before you get there.


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

i have never had a problem if i put my needles in the bag that is checked in. it's carrying them onto the plane that sometimes creates the problem.


----------



## Dentalknitter (May 27, 2011)

I am sitting in the Phoenix airport. . . . Knitting. Just got off a plane - getting ready to get on another - knitting all the way. Go knit girl!


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

How come all you people are flying all over the world and I am sitting in my house day after day? Boy I live a dull life!!


----------



## BarbaraE63 (May 27, 2011)

I flew Los Angeles to Chicago in March and a woman waiting to board the plane, was sitting behind me also waiting. She was knitting a very intricate (size 3-5 needles?) pattern for whatever, so she got them through. I flew American Airlines.
Seriously, you can take two pencils and knit something so why not the actual needles or hooks?


----------



## Serenity (Feb 20, 2011)

I recently flew from the northwest to the midwest, & noticed a fellow passenger knitting. I had left my knitting at home, and when I questioned the stewardess, she said their airline permits knitting needles, but other airlines do not. So would be helpful to call the airline first seems like.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Found this interesting. When I and a couple of friends were in England, we knit a good share of the distance to England. Coming back home, we were warned that knitting needles would be removed from carry ons. However, the 2 friends had their kniting in their carry ons and they were not taken away. I was worried, so packed my needles in the bag I checked and read much of the way home. NOrita from WI


----------



## fluffysgv (May 26, 2011)

I guess the spectacle case hid the slim little crochet hook, maybe it looked like a part of the glasses, it was X-rayed, the case was in her handbag, but it did work.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe we need to start an international email campaign to lobby for knitting and crocheting on all airlines, worldwide We could be a force to be reckoned with, I suspect.


----------



## EllieGriff (Apr 19, 2011)

I recently traveled in the US and had my knitting project in my carryon bag. It includes yarn, pattern, lead pencil to mark my rows and aluminum needles. There were no question raised when I went through security. I didn't get an opportunity to take anything out of my bag however, due to lack of space on the flight and schedule changes that caused me to run from gate to gate.


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

blorchak said:


> They are afraid you are going to knit an afghan!!
> 
> Wonderful!!! Some sketch comedy troupe did a bit about afghans and afghans (the dogs) and Afghan(i?)s the people.


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

susanrs1 said:


> Jury Duty is a different story all together. You are expected to sit there day and after day and cannot bring in knitting or crocheting, at least not in Rochester, NY where I live.


I can understand not in court but even in the jury room or at deliberations? Interesting.


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

tamarque said:


> these people change rules faster than people change their sox!


 Their *handmade* sox!


----------



## Cmisty2001 (Jan 16, 2011)

very much depends on the airport since they (not the airline) have responsibility for safety.

I just flew and asked security if i could take my knitting using metal knitting needles just in case i had to stick in my checked bag. they let me take them on the plane so i got part of a sock done.

when I got to the airport that I was flying back home from - i asked again so I would know how to pack it coming home. got to knit both ways.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Surely you could put your knitting in your checked luggage. Take your favorite mail order knitting catalogue and make plans for your next project!


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

jennyb said:


> Surely you could put your knitting in your checked luggage. Take your favorite mail order knitting catalogue and make plans for your next project!


Reading a catalogue would not be a good substitue for knitting or crocheting for me, I'm afraid. I certainly couldn't go 20+ hours, as I need to be doing something with my hands. I guess that's what makes us "addicts" ...... lol


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

Poppycock! I fly everywhere with my knitting! Even with alumimum circular needles! I always double-check at the front (check-in) counter, but I have NEVER been told I can't take my knitting on board. They get a bit testy about scissors, so I have a small, blunt-tip pair that sort of folds up into the handles and looks like reading glasses when seen through the security machine.

I don't know which airline you've been talking to, but I've even taken my knitting on international flights AFTER 9/11 and had no problem. As a precaution, however, I strongly suggest that you have a bit of the knitting already done so they don't just see the needles as potential weapons.

Take your knitting next time, check with the flight check-in counter and then, if they're adament, you can always stick in in your luggage before they take it. Don't think you'll have a problem ... I never have.


----------



## mary-han (Mar 27, 2011)

Check the airport security website prior to flying. I have traveled to Chicago and Kansas City with my knitting and never had an issue, but I looked it up first!


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

I knit on Southwest, Frontier, Jet Blue, etc., and have been doing so for many years. Call the airline back and ask to speak to a supervisor. I even brought scissors on board because I was making granny squares and the yarn had to be cut often. The only restriction was the scissors had to have rounded edges.


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

I knit on Southwest, Frontier, Jet Blue, etc., and have been doing so for many years. Call the airline back and ask to speak to a supervisor. I even brought scissors on board because I was making granny squares and the yarn had to be cut often. The only restriction was the scissors had to have rounded edges.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

The majority of passengers are law-abiding citizens who are not out to terrorize or cause injury to anyone. It's rather complicated regulating what can be brought on a plane because of what could be used as a possible weapon by the few who may pose a threat. If you think about it, even though rounded scissors are less likely to be used to stab someone, the blades can still be quite sharp and with the scissors opened out, could easily cut someone if some crazy person wanted to inflict some damage that way. What about laptops that can be quite heavy and could be used to knock someone on the head?? It's a case of how far to take things .... perhaps no hand luggage allowed at all??? ..... I'm glad to see things have relaxed a little since 9/11 and most of you confirm that knitting needles CAN be taken on international flights again ....


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

The original question came from someone in London (UK) I believe so this may make all the difference.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

gimmewords said:


> The original question came from someone in London (UK) I believe so this may make all the difference.


And I also commented as I'm coming from Australia to visit my son in New York, so I had the same dilemma ....


----------



## BarbaraE63 (May 27, 2011)

Superdot - is that a labradoodle for your picture? Looks like my black one - LOVE THEM - Now considered a 'breed' although I still like to think they are mutts.


----------



## aurora50girl (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello , I just returned from round trip flight fromwest coast /Oregon to midwest / Illinois. I checked online with tsa regulations that are federal. And I printed out the federal regs. for allowing knitting needles and smaller scissors, and took that printout with my airline ticket reservation and boarding passes. I carried my double pointed size 2 metal in a small zippered bag and when I went thru airport security, I just opened zippered bag for them. HOwever, they did take my water bottles ! so, try beyond the airlines with the federal security admin. website info.


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

BarbaraE63 said:


> Superdot - is that a labradoodle for your picture? Looks like my black one - LOVE THEM - Now considered a 'breed' although I still like to think they are mutts.


Hi Barbara, No that's my Harvey and he's a cocker spaniel although he seems to have more hair/fur than I've seen on other cocker spaniels. I usually have to get him clipped once or twice a year, inbetween trying to do it myself, as he doesn't like getting it done and usually has to be sedated at the vets. I've seen labradoodles and think they are gorgeous!! Do they lose their hair around the house much? There's always little (and not so little!) balls of dog hair all over the place here and I'm forever sweeping them up.

You'll have to post a photo of your labradoodle .....


----------



## bookworm (May 8, 2011)

Jay50 said:


> I knit everywhere.... waiting at bus stops, buses, train stations, in the car, absolutely everywhere. It helps me relax and can be a fantastic time user when you need to wait a long time for something. I am going on holiday soon......... and yes my knitting will be coming with me. But I soooooooooooooooooooo wish I could knit on the plane or even in the terminal, but oh no, after contacting the our airline company to check, I was firmly told in no certain terms that I would not be allowed in the airport nor on the plane with knitting needles, crochet hooks or any item that could be seen as dangerous. I explained that I would not use the metal type as I had some small (approx' 9 to 10"wooden type) , but again was told no matter what material used, I would not get them passed customs. It really isn't fair, as I do get sooo bored on planes and very fidgity. Knitting would really help me pass the time. If i did crosswords I could use a very sharp pencil or even a metal nibbed ink pen, I could sit on the plane with more that one cigerette lighter (lots of gas in these), stroll through duty free with lady razers, glass bottles of Vodka, purchase a long wanded hair straightener (these can be lethal looking things and could do some serious damage if used in a threatening manner) but not my knitting. I know times are difficult and we need to be careful but come on, why penalise us normal (somewhat) very safety concious and law abiding (usually) and very caring (always) knitters from doing what we enjoy and what comes naturally to us and that is to knit to pass the time in a productive manner. Regards to you all and happy knitting. Hazelxx


I found this on tsa.gov. I searched knitting needles in the search box at the top and this is what i found:

"TSA: Transporting Knitting Needles & Needlepoint
... Transporting Knitting Needles & Needlepoint. ...
Knitting needles are permitted in your carry-on baggage or checked baggage. ... 
www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1252.shtm - 10k

I take my knitting with me all the time and a pair of 3in metal sharp pointed scissors.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jay50 said:


> I knit everywhere.... waiting at bus stops, buses, train stations, in the car, absolutely everywhere. It helps me relax and can be a fantastic time user when you need to wait a long time for something. I am going on holiday soon......... and yes my knitting will be coming with me. But I soooooooooooooooooooo wish I could knit on the plane or even in the terminal, but oh no, after contacting the our airline company to check, I was firmly told in no certain terms that I would not be allowed in the airport nor on the plane with knitting needles, crochet hooks or any item that could be seen as dangerous. I explained that I would not use the metal type as I had some small (approx' 9 to 10"wooden type) , but again was told no matter what material used, I would not get them passed customs. It really isn't fair, as I do get sooo bored on planes and very fidgity. Knitting would really help me pass the time. If i did crosswords I could use a very sharp pencil or even a metal nibbed ink pen, I could sit on the plane with more that one cigerette lighter (lots of gas in these), stroll through duty free with lady razers, glass bottles of Vodka, purchase a long wanded hair straightener (these can be lethal looking things and could do some serious damage if used in a threatening manner) but not my knitting. I know times are difficult and we need to be careful but come on, why penalise us normal (somewhat) very safety concious and law abiding (usually) and very caring (always) knitters from doing what we enjoy and what comes naturally to us and that is to knit to pass the time in a productive manner. Regards to you all and happy knitting. Hazelxx


I thought the Brits were generally more sensible than we.

The last time I came back from England in Heathrow they were looking through carry-on, which for some of us were backpacks. I had mine off and ready to display all when the official guy told me they were not searching ladies!!


----------



## GrannyLinda (Jan 27, 2011)

I returned to Houston, Tx from Hethrow this past Tuesday. I had 10 inch, size 10 needles in my carry on bag and had no problem at security or on the plane. I spent a great deal of time knitting during the 10 hour flight and would have been lost without my "security blanket."


----------



## BarbaraE63 (May 27, 2011)

Hi - what a cute face! No, very little hair (fur) comes off my dog Bayley (looks male but is female, just not girly-girl). When I figure out how to download a pix, I will. I think Labradoodles are bred for people w/allergies. Bayley is a rescue and we think she may be 4years old by now. She is the best dog I've ever had and I've 5 in the past 30 years. xoxo


----------



## judyriddle (Mar 4, 2011)

When I fly I take nail clippers instead of scissors and they go through security ok. And they work. Have friends that tat and they use the clippers also. Good luck. Have a great holiday


----------



## judyriddle (Mar 4, 2011)

When I fly I take nail clippers instead of scissors and they go through security ok. And they work. Have friends that tat and they use the clippers also. Good luck. Have a great holiday


----------



## judyriddle (Mar 4, 2011)

When I fly I take nail clippers instead of scissors and they go through security ok. And they work. Have friends that tat and they use the clippers also. Good luck. Have a great holiday


----------



## Superdot2007 (May 19, 2011)

BarbaraE63 said:


> Hi - what a cute face! No, very little hair (fur) comes off my dog Bayley (looks male but is female, just not girly-girl). When I figure out how to download a pix, I will. I think Labradoodles are bred for people w/allergies. Bayley is a rescue and we think she may be 4years old by now. She is the best dog I've ever had and I've 5 in the past 30 years. xoxo


Can't wait to see a photo. Harvey will be 9 next month. He's a bit overweight which sometimes makes it difficult for him to jump on the bed or the lounge, but he'll persist till he makes it or waits till I give him a leg-up. Did you see the photo of him watching TV?? He loves all the animal shows! Right now, he's fast alseep by my feet.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

katiaporto said:


> What about finger knitting???
> Here is the link on You Tube. Good luck.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=finger+knitting+a+scarf&aq=2&oq=finger+knitting


I didn't think that anyone finger weaved any more. We used to do this when we were kids.


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Always call your airline first. Even though they permitted it before, it's always subject to change. I have been so fortunate as to never have a problem. I use my knitting bag as my purse too and knit with a bamboo 24" needle. However, I am going to check before I take my next flight, especially in the light of current events.


I've seen this advise several places, but the AIRLINE isn't who would take your knititng. In the US, it would be the TSA. Therefore I wouldn't expect the standard reachable AIRLINE employee to know whether needles or scissors would be confiscated.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

In 2005, my son and I flew from Buffalo to Denver. I didn't have any knitting or crocheting project with me. They confiscated the little 1 1/2" crescent wrench from his key ring! "Do they think I'm going to disassemble the plane while we're in the air?"


----------



## katzndogz (May 26, 2011)

I flew from Orlando to Minneapolis/St. Paul last December. I put my knitting that I was currently working on in a large purse and put it through the security devices along with my carry-on, shoes, purse, etc. It was scanned and no one ever said a word! I had even purchased a couple sets of new needles while in Minn. and brought them back the same way. Again, no one said anything. My husband thought I'd never get through security, but I did without a stitch! (Pun intended!!)


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

bookworm said:


> Jay50 said:
> 
> 
> > I knit everywhere.... waiting at bus stops, buses, train stations, in the car, absolutely everywhere. It helps me relax and can be a fantastic time user when you need to wait a long time for something. I am going on holiday soon......... and yes my knitting will be coming with me. But I soooooooooooooooooooo wish I could knit on the plane or even in the terminal, but oh no, after contacting the our airline company to check, I was firmly told in no certain terms that I would not be allowed in the airport nor on the plane with knitting needles, crochet hooks or any item that could be seen as dangerous. I explained that I would not use the metal type as I had some small (approx' 9 to 10"wooden type) , but again was told no matter what material used, I would not get them passed customs. It really isn't fair, as I do get sooo bored on planes and very fidgity. Knitting would really help me pass the time. If i did crosswords I could use a very sharp pencil or even a metal nibbed ink pen, I could sit on the plane with more that one cigerette lighter (lots of gas in these), stroll through duty free with lady razers, glass bottles of Vodka, purchase a long wanded hair straightener (these can be lethal looking things and could do some serious damage if used in a threatening manner) but not my knitting. I know times are difficult and we need to be careful but come on, why penalise us normal (somewhat) very safety concious and law abiding (usually) and very caring (always) knitters from doing what we enjoy and what comes naturally to us and that is to knit to pass the time in a productive manner. Regards to you all and happy knitting. Hazelxx
> ...


This site only applies to travel within and from the US - many of these questions are about travel outside the US. In order to answer, you need to find the website that belongs to that country's TSA equivalent agency.

Unless you have a window seat, I don't see how you can knit - the center seats are so cramped (I feel like I can barely hold a book) and with the aisle seats you can spread out into the aisle a little but there is so much traffic up and down you get bumped and trampled!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

As long as they are packed snuggly in your gun case


----------



## therese (Feb 18, 2011)

I checked with the airline last september. I was allowed to take my knitting but was not allowed to bring scissor or yarn cutter. I checked the website of the airline. You may want to recheck the website. If the website states different I would print it out and take it with me. I know there was a needle limitation so be sure to check. Good Luck!


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

I've flown to Africa via UK with an axe, machetes, knives (camping supplies), a drum, a charcoal cooker and cooking utensils...all sorts of wonderful memorabilia from Africa ...hakuna matata...hamna shida..no problem if it is in your checked baggage. You don't have to throw ANYTHING away.


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

That is so sad. I lost my lovely little fold-up scissors a couple of years ago because I forgot to pack them in my luggage and had them in my carry-on bag. Enjoy your holiday.xx


----------



## andreality (Mar 28, 2011)

You could have been cutting coupons while trotting after your daughter while she shopped!! Now I'm into Extreme Couponing!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have flown from Ca to San Antonio TX several times and taken my knitting needles with me each time. In fact the first time my sistergave me a about 7-8 pairs of needles and a bunch of yarn that had been given to her. All I did was tell the attendant that I had a bunch of knitting needles in the bottom of my suitcase and would have no problem removing them for them to see. They passed me through with no problems. I only had a small "snipper" though, no scissors.


----------



## Bundle (Mar 27, 2011)

blorchak said:


> They are afraid you are going to knit an afghan!!
> 
> That's a good one. Very funny :lol:  :mrgreen:


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

First, I totally agree with you that the restrictions are not fair. I, too, would love to be able to knit freely both in the terminal and on the plane. Some airports and airlines permit this, with little to no restriction, and others totally forbid it. Also, you may be passed by the airport personel only to have your knitting confiscated for the duration of your flight once you get on the plane. I am afraid the only answer to this that is pretty much universal is to put your knitting tools and knitting projects in your check-thru luggage and just read a magazine or play solitaire or some such. No, it's not fair. But frankly, I would prefer to give up the pleasure of knitting for a while to ensure that I arrive in peace (and only one piece) at my destination. There are simply a lot of people in this world who insist on forcing their ways on others. Be it religion, diet, smoking habits, or whatever, compromise is the best course. Radical knitters are no more to be trusted with sharp objects than any other radicals. LOL


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

Back to the Polar Fleece yarn. I found a scarf that I made a couple of years ago, bright golden yellow - much too bright
I didn't ever wear it. Well, I just cut it into about half inch strips and have a lovely big ball waiting to be knitted
(I am actually going to try it firstly on my bulky knitting machine) but I don't know what to knit LOL


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

smoqui said:


> First, I totally agree with you that the restrictions are not fair. I, too, would love to be able to knit freely both in the terminal and on the plane. Some airports and airlines permit this, with little to no restriction, and others totally forbid it. Also, you may be passed by the airport personel only to have your knitting confiscated for the duration of your flight once you get on the plane. I am afraid the only answer to this that is pretty much universal is to put your knitting tools and knitting projects in your check-thru luggage and just read a magazine or play solitaire or some such. No, it's not fair. But frankly, I would prefer to give up the pleasure of knitting for a while to ensure that I arrive in peace (and only one piece) at my destination. There are simply a lot of people in this world who insist on forcing their ways on others. Be it religion, diet, smoking habits, or whatever, compromise is the best course. Radical knitters are no more to be trusted with sharp objects than any other radicals. LOL


So true - safety first! planes are so cramped these days that it would be hard to knit anyway


----------



## gothlite (May 19, 2011)

What about finger weaving? You don't need anything except yarn and your two hands. 

Look at the airline website and print out anything that states you can take your needles aboard - that way you will have written proof against anyone who confronts you.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Ladies of the pointed sticks. Knitting and crocheting equipment, supplies, etc. is not permitted on British Air. At one time you could not even take a book to read on British Air because a weapon could be hidden in the pages, but this may have changed. I do not know about other European airlines re knitting and crocheting, but British Air refuses to allow such equipment. Of course, men can wear ties to strangle you with my dear, and don't forget the shoe laces, belt buckles, pencils, pens, pointed high heels, rat tail combs. I could go on but you get the point, airline rules are made by men and men cannot think outside the box.

Happy knitting. :-* Becca


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Becca said:


> Ladies of the pointed sticks. Knitting and crocheting equipment, supplies, etc. is not permitted on British Air. At one time you could not even take a book to read on British Air because a weapon could be hidden in the pages, but this may have changed. I do not know about other European airlines re knitting and crocheting, but British Air refuses to allow such equipment. Of course, men can wear ties to strangle you with my dear, and don't forget the shoe laces, belt buckles, pencils, pens, pointed high heels, rat tail combs. I could go on but you get the point, airline rules are made by men and men cannot think outside the box.
> 
> Happy knitting. :-* Becca


Sometimes I wonder if men think at all!!!!


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Many thanks for your advice. I'm going to do that right now. 
Wish me luck and once again many thanks.
Hazel
xx :thumbup:


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess my memory is failing me but, what was the name of that last woman who tried to hijack that plane?


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Many thanks for every one who got back to me (I cannot believe what a huge response this topic got). I seems that most countries allow knitting in terminals and on board a plane but not a British airport and although they have long list of what you can and cannot bring; knitting and handicrafts is not mentioned. It seems everyone I speak to just assume that knitting is not allowed and therefore will not go through customs.


----------



## mazelou (Feb 7, 2011)

Jfifty, I just flew Tuesday, from Gatwick to Atlanta on Delta, I downloaded an item from the UK Security and printed it out, quite clearly it states that knitting needles are allowed unless the airline objects to them. I had a lady across the isle from me who knitted the whole trip. she did have circulars that she used. 
Try the following and print it out and take it with you....
www.direct.gov.uk/en/travelandtransport/foreigntravel/airtravel.


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

Amen, Sister! You can bet if THEY wanted to knit on a plane (or elsewhere for that matter) there wouldn't be any rules against it. I'm glad that I never ran into any problems taking my knitting and supplies (scissors the exception) with me on a flight...but I find it helps a lot if you project is already started ... makes the needles seem less of a threat with a baby blanket hanging off them!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

before





Before going through security at any airport,I always ask about kniting needles, and crochet hooks, and, on flights to and from the U.K. I've always been allowed to take a plastic crochet hook, but NOT my circular knitting needles---I suppose these could be used by someone to 'garotte' someone, but such a nefarious person would have to get them away from me first! Often, while waiting to check in, I've been asked by some ground personnel about what's in my carry-on, and when I ask about my needles, I've been told to put them in checked baggage. Too bad!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I just returned from vacation in Honduras, we flew on Continental. I took my socks with nickel plated needles, even had a small pair of scissors in the bottom of the bag I forgot about. Previous to the trip I had gone to Continental's website and printed the part that says it's OK to take knitting and sewing projects on board. You never know how they'll interpret things on either end! In actuality, they couldn't have cared less about the knitting! No one looked at it twice, much less caught the scissors and sharp pointy crochet hook. They were more concerned about a small 1oz bottle of mouth spray I had forgotten in the bottom of my carry on!


----------



## bookworm (May 8, 2011)

gothlite said:


> What about finger weaving? You don't need anything except yarn and your two hands.
> 
> Look at the airline website and print out anything that states you can take your needles aboard - that way you will have written proof against anyone who confronts you.


The rules of what can and cannot be taken on an airplane in your carry ons are NOT the rules of the airline or airport but TSA, the federal government. I take mine with me all the time even with a small pair of blunt scissors and have had no problem!!


----------



## bookworm (May 8, 2011)

cathie white said:


> before
> 
> Before going through security at any airport,I always ask about kniting needles, and crochet hooks, and, on flights to and from the U.K. I've always been allowed to take a plastic crochet hook, but NOT my circular knitting needles---I suppose these could be used by someone to 'garotte' someone, but such a nefarious person would have to get them away from me first! Often, while waiting to check in, I've been asked by some ground personnel about what's in my carry-on, and when I ask about my needles, I've been told to put them in checked baggage. Too bad!


Ground personnel have nothing to say about it. Go to the TSA website and print off the list, take it with you and tell them to talk to TSA!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Jay50 said:


> I knit everywhere.... waiting at bus stops, buses, train stations, in the car, absolutely everywhere. It helps me relax and can be a fantastic time user when you need to wait a long time for something. I am going on holiday soon......... and yes my knitting will be coming with me. But I soooooooooooooooooooo wish I could knit on the plane or even in the terminal, but oh no, after contacting the our airline company to check, I was firmly told in no certain terms that I would not be allowed in the airport nor on the plane with knitting needles, crochet hooks or any item that could be seen as dangerous. I explained that I would not use the metal type as I had some small (approx' 9 to 10"wooden type) , but again was told no matter what material used, I would not get them passed customs. It really isn't fair, as I do get sooo bored on planes and very fidgity. Knitting would really help me pass the time. If i did crosswords I could use a very sharp pencil or even a metal nibbed ink pen, I could sit on the plane with more that one cigerette lighter (lots of gas in these), stroll through duty free with lady razers, glass bottles of Vodka, purchase a long wanded hair straightener (these can be lethal looking things and could do some serious damage if used in a threatening manner) but not my knitting. I know times are difficult and we need to be careful but come on, why penalise us normal (somewhat) very safety concious and law abiding (usually) and very caring (always) knitters from doing what we enjoy and what comes naturally to us and that is to knit to pass the time in a productive manner. Regards to you all and happy knitting. Hazelxx


I just returned from a trip and I knitted at the airport while I awaited my flight and on the planes. I checked the FAA site before I booked my flight and I spoke with someone at the airline. One person said there was a 7 inch limitation on the needles, but it does not have a limitation in the rules. See http://www.faa.gov/news/safety_briefing/2003/media/janfeb2003.pdf for more information. Pack your needles and enjoy your trip. You may want to print out this page just in case. I found I didn't need it. I went through with no problem and I had my needle case with me--metal and bamboo needles as well. I did leave the longer straight needles at home. I got my project completed on the trip. Oh! you can't take "circular thread cutters or any cutter with a blade contained inside which cannot go through the checkpoint."


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

OK...now I'm curious...I'm flying Vancouver, Canada to London, UK to Dar es Salaam, Tanzania and return via British Airways...any knowledge out there? FAA doesn't apply...hey...who says I even want to take my knitting, but, I'm curious.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

chuilady said:


> OK...now I'm curious...I'm flying Vancouver, Canada to London, UK to Dar es Salaam, Tanzania and return via British Airways...any knowledge out there? FAA doesn't apply...hey...who says I even want to take my knitting, but, I'm curious.


You may want to check with the airlines on which you will be traveling. Maybe different rules apply in Canada, London and Tanzania.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I have learned to knit with coffee sturers and straws. Not for heavy things but at least I keep my hands busy.


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

The only place I have had to leave my knitting needles with security is at the courthouse. I have taken my knitting on all my U.S. flights and on cruises. I have heard that overseas airports are stricter about these things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Each country and each airline have their own rules. I have heard that British Airlines don't allow needles, but have knitted on British Airlines. And whatever the rules the final decision lies with whoever is is in front of you. And it only applies to hand luggage. 
I use cheaper needles so if they are taken they are no real loss (you can take better ones in your checked in baggage assuming you have some)- and you can alweays put a lifeline in if likely to be bard to pick up, afterall they don't need to take your yarn. I almost had my knitting taken from me on a plane (British Airlines, but then he discovered that the rules had changed a week before allowing needles- but this was 18 months ago), but I would have been able to pick it up before leaving the plane.
Scissors are more of an issue- some places allow short ones, some allow blunt ones and some don't allow any. And the round cutters are not allowed anywhere (although it seems that often get missed)


----------



## robertastefanik (Jan 25, 2011)

Just got home this afternoon from a three week trip from Tampa, FL to Vancouver Canada without any problems getting through security with my knitting needles and crochet hook, too. Cruise ship was very "knitter friendly". Returned from Anchorage today to Tampa and had no problems at all in the three airports.
Bought lots of yarn (souveniers??) of places we visited.
Only place (several yrs ago) that refused me taking needles on the plane was Heathrow Airport in the UK. May have changed their policy since then. 
I used circular needles which would seem to be "safer".


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

I recently flew on Continental and brought my knitting with me in my carry on abnd my purse. I didn't have any problem going through security. I had my addi clicks and my knit picks harmony wood. No problems at all!! thank goodness I would have been lost!!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Years ago, I had trouble getting a collapsible umbrella through airport security at a small airport in West Texas. I guess the security agent had never seen one - they were fairly new and that area is mostly desert so not that much rain.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

In the USA you may take your needles, however it is different in other countries.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> Years ago, I had trouble getting a collapsible umbrella through airport security at a small airport in West Texas. I guess the security agent had never seen one - they were fairly new and that area is mostly desert so not that much rain.


PLEASE! We know rain in TEXAS! Even inthe desert areas. Now they may not have been familiar with THAT type of umbrelle at the airport you went to, were you in one of our towns that aren't even onthe map? You are among those who have miss-guided ideas of our state. Not upset just shocked at your statement. :-o


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

cardinal said:


> LilgirlCA said:
> 
> 
> > Years ago, I had trouble getting a collapsible umbrella through airport security at a small airport in West Texas. I guess the security agent had never seen one - they were fairly new and that area is mostly desert so not that much rain.
> ...


I grew up in Texas and lived there 21 years. I know the state, and actually stated in my comment that the Agent had never seen one - meaning that style of umbrella. I always traveled with an umbrella because - growing up in Texas - I knew that it can rain any day of the year and when it does, you can get seriously wet. The airport was Midland so not so small


----------

